# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Влюбиться в неудачника?

## Asteriks

*Почему женщины влюбляются в неудачников? Ведь понятно, что жизнь с неудачником не сулит ничего хорошего. Однако оглянитесь вокруг себя и Вы поймёте, что доля истины в подобном утверждении есть.*

----------


## Asteriks

Логика биологической эволюции проста: выжить — размножиться-повысить доминантность.
С этой точки зрения абсолютно очевидно, что женщина стремится выбрать себе в партнеры д*оминирующего самца.* От него получится здоровое жизнеспособное потомство — вот и все дела.

Чем более развитым становится социум, тем сильнее доминантность мужской особи определяется не биологическими, а общественными критериями. А именно — статусом и благосостоянием. Вполне закономерно: если у мужчины много денег, власти и славы (читай — он социально успешен) - значит, этот мужчина альфа-самец.
Поэтому нормально, когда «девушка сначала влюбилась во владельца жигулей, а потом в три раза сильнее влюбилась во владельца мерседеса» (с). Девушка просто приняла абсолютно правильное биологическое решение, которое гарантирует ей репродуктивный успех.

И вот тут, когда все так складно сложилось, вдруг возникает вопрос: постойте-ка, постойте-ка, *а почему же тогда женщины так часто влюбляются в неудачников?*

[Ну, то, что женщины влюбляются в неудачников — это общеизвестный факт, который невозможно не признать, увы].

Ответ на этот животрепещущий для каждой барышни вопрос дал Сергей Савельев, известный российский ученый, доктор биологических наук, заведующий отдела эмбриологии НИИ морфологии человека РАМН, около 25 лет занимающийся исследованиями физиологии, анатомии и эволюции нервной системы.

*Профессор Савельев дословно сказал следующее:*

«Для женщины биологический успех мужчины не так важен, как важна уникальность случая. Женщина не ищет лучшего. Она решает свою проблему: ей важно, чтобы самец был исключительным. Неважно, неудачник он или удачник, в мерседесе или в рубище. Главное — что женщину тянет к мужчине, который находится вне нормы. Любая система вне нормы дает больший полиморфизм генетического потомства. Это — интуитивное биологическое решение, которое идет от обезьяньего хвоста».

Вот такая простая биологическая логика.

----------


## Irina

> Для женщины биологический успех мужчины не так важен, как важна уникальность случая. Женщина не ищет лучшего. Она решает свою проблему: ей важно, чтобы самец был исключительным. Неважно, неудачник он или удачник, в мерседесе или в рубище.


Наверно соглашусь. Некоторые женщины могут и из неудачника вполне удачливого человека сделать, а вот если он в физическом плане не устраивает, то тут ничего не поможет - ни его удача, ни её усилия.

----------


## Pasha_49

Смотря ещё в чём неудачник. Может не умный, без профессии нормальной, и без денег, но в остальном хорош) А может попасться козёл, с деньгами и связями. Его неудачником не назовёшь, но разве он лучше чем первый неудачник?

----------


## Asteriks

Неудачник. Это когда ни в чём не везёт. Это страшный случай. Аналогия пришла на ум про людей с физическими недостатками. Некоторых женщин привлекают именно физические недостатки. Странно, да? А нормальная женщина и лилипут?
Но разговор о другом. Неудачника за что любить? Не могу придумать. Что он, хороший такой? Но на нервы же слабость его будет действовать.

----------


## Irina

*Нашла два интересных мнения по поводу: А кто же такие неудачники?*

1. Кто такой неудачник? У каждого человека свой ответ на этот вопрос. Некоторые полагают, что неудачник, это тот, у кого нет денег, работы, семьи и друзей. Некоторые думают, что это тот, кто не умеет ни доверять, не уважать, не любить других людей. Возможно, второе и приводит к первому.

2.А кого можно назвать неудачником? Кто-то изначально не ставит целью сделать карьеру, добиться какого-либо положения в обществе, жениться, купить машину, и  т.д.... Некоторые имеют совершенно иные цели, расходящиеся с общепринятыми представлениями о счастье и успехе. Такой человек является неудачником в глазах лицемеров, стремящихся к внешним, общественно-показательным проявлениям "удачливости". Но есть ли ему дело до них, если он живёт в соответствии со своими истиными желаниями и гармонии с собой? А кто-то увлекается погоней за внешней атрибутикой приуспеваемости, не задумываясь при этом о своих истиных наклонностях и потребностях, не ставя вопросов "зачем?", "а нужно ли это мне?", в результате оставаясь нереализованной и морально неудовлетворённой личностью... Можно иметь казалось бы всё, но при этом не иметь ничего... Потеря себя - вот это, я понимаю, крайняя степень неудачливости...

*Мы о каких неудачниках из двух типов говорим?*

----------


## ПаранойА

Я думаю, что из любого неудачника можно сделать удачника.
Главное терпение и старание. Умение внушать и всё получится.

----------

